# Morphology or Low Progesterone diff of opinion from Private and NHS!



## Rita80 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi all,

Im 36, and have a 5 yr old who was so easily conceived. We have been trying for 4 months but every single time i had a chemical preg and have my period when its due or day over. The furthest ive got to is 4 days over due.

My cycles are perfectly regular, never been on the pill and i ovulate day 13-14. Ive had my day 21 bloods done which was 40, thyroid is also fine.
An ultra sound showed the uterus lining and follicles are fine.
My husbands sperm analysis came at 1% morphology. The private consultant says that the only option is IVF due to the count. But when i tell him i get all preg symptoms, he says with IVF its closely monitored and i would be given progesterone.

Now....when i saw the NHS consultant  she told me that morphology doesnt matter and as im conceiving theres no prob.
She believes that my progesterone may not be enough to maintain pregnancy. So i may be prescribed aspirin, progesterone and stronger vitamins.

I noticed that when we try on day 10, the pregnancy lasts a little longer. Could be that the fertilised egg has time to develop.
Im so confused. Does anyone recommend what i should do and have any of.u have similar experiences?


----------

